# Dish Network 61.5 TP 21 Lost Channels



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

I suddenlty lost 3 channels on 61.5 TP21 Channel 813, 575 and 648 since today morning (possibly yesterday night). All 3 form part of my Hindi Mega Pack.

Rebooted my VIP722 and did all other check switch checks. Can see all of my 3 birds. Signal strength consistently around 48 for TP21 under point dish. My Zip is 19702 and I am on EA 1000.4 Setup.

Not sure if there is any anomaly with my dish setup or with dish network.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

First step should be to contact Dish Network.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

ateet said:


> I suddenlty lost 3 channels on 61.5 TP21 Channel 813, 575 and 648 since today morning (possibly yesterday night). All 3 form part of my Hindi Mega Pack.
> 
> Rebooted my VIP722 and did all other check switch checks. Can see all of my 3 birds. Signal strength consistently around 48 for TP21 under point dish. My Zip is 19702 and I am on EA 1000.4 Setup.
> 
> Not sure if there is any anomaly with my dish setup or with dish network.


In order to streamline our services we are migrating some international and core HD channels from 61.5. Please PM your phone or account number and I'll be happy to help. Thanks!


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

The channels were renumbered on Wednesday afternoon, you can still see them on 61.5 in the 6100 range, 

575 SAB has moved to channel 6107 on 61.5° TP 21 
648 ASTHA has moved to channel 6104 on 61.5° TP 21 
813 HT has moved to channel 6105 on 61.5° TP 21 

But you need to contact dish for the 118 satellite instalation before they leave 61.5.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Makes no sense why would Dish move international channels from EA to WA. I thought at some point in time both arcs should have same channels. We are not there yet, but I am sure that day will come.

As a matter of fact many people on east coast are getting calls from dish to remove WA or EA + WA setupa to just EA.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ateet said:


> Makes no sense why would Dish move international channels from EA to WA. I thought at some point in time both arcs should have same channels. We are not there yet, but I am sure that day will come.
> 
> As a matter of fact many people on east coast are getting calls from dish to remove WA or EA + WA setupa to just EA.


Dish isn't moving international channels from eastern arc to western arc.

The 118.7 satellite is neutral and can be added to either configuration.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

What I am trying to get to is that Dish Network is getting rid of dual dish concept for customers on East coast. I don't need to point another dish to 118 where I already have 1000.4 for EA. Makes no sense asto why you would even have 2 dishes installed. 

All I currently have is 1000.4 and I don't even have LOS for 118 satellite. I expect Dish to have all international channels on EA without having the hassle of pointing anything to WA satellites.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

ateet said:


> What I am trying to get to is that Dish Network is getting rid of dual dish concept for customers on East coast. I don't need to point another dish to 118 where I already have 1000.4 for EA. Makes no sense asto why you would even have 2 dishes installed.
> 
> All I currently have is 1000.4 and I don't even have LOS for 118 satellite. I expect Dish to have all international channels on EA without having the hassle of pointing anything to WA satellites.


For over a year DISH has publicly planned for all internationals to be on 118.7, if you want to stay in denial that is your perogitave. The Eastern Arc and Western Arc are for the Cable type programming packages that is Dish's prime business. International programming is a niche market that will come from one satellite.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ateet said:


> What I am trying to get to is that Dish Network is getting rid of dual dish concept for customers on East coast. I don't need to point another dish to 118 where I already have 1000.4 for EA. Makes no sense asto why you would even have 2 dishes installed.
> 
> All I currently have is 1000.4 and I don't even have LOS for 118 satellite. I expect Dish to have all international channels on EA without having the hassle of pointing anything to WA satellites.


Internationals are going to 118.7... this has been the plan for a while. 118.7 is neither western nor eastern arc. It is intended to be used for either.

The single dish solution is for non-international customers.

IF they don't do this... then they will be unable to add as many non-international customers... because capacity at eastern/western arcs will be unequal since the western arc doesn't have the international on it like 61.5 had.

You are going to have to make a decision soon... as to whether you stay with Dish or not... because they definitely are moving things off 61.5 and 118.7 is going to be needed.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

boba said:


> For over a year DISH has publicly planned for all internationals to be on 118.7, if you want to stay in denial that is your perogitave. The Eastern Arc and Western Arc are for the Cable type programming packages that is Dish's prime business. International programming is a niche market that will come from one satellite.





Stewart Vernon said:


> Internationals are going to 118.7... this has been the plan for a while. 118.7 is neither western nor eastern arc. It is intended to be used for either.
> 
> The single dish solution is for non-international customers.
> 
> ...


Okay I might have a little bit LOS for 118.7 it seems like after viewing Dishpointer.com. Also would I need a new DPP switch if I am getting 118.7 satellite with my existing 1000.4 setup ?

I was thinking that 1000.4 has another slot which I can input the cable from 118.7 and use that as the 4th Orbital Location.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Correct - there is an input on the 1000.4 LNB for a 4th dish input.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

scooper said:


> Correct - there is an input on the 1000.4 LNB for a 4th dish input.


Customers will be upgraded to either a single dish, or a two dish solution to receive their international programming from 118.7

If NLOS to the 118.7 orbital location while attempting to update the dish configuration:
Cancel the work order using the NLOS cancel reason
Contact Work Order Modification team to have the 118.7 NLOS code added to the account after the work order has been cancelled
Do not change the customer's current dish configuration
* Advise the customer they will NOT lose their international channels at this time and Dish will be contacting them with other options*

Really what is the last option given on dish training adivsory/training ? Really it's hard to understand what is Dish thinking in terms of capacity on both arcs where they will lose a lot of people on east coast where LOS for 118.7 is hard for many if not all. Maybe they need a new bird on eastern arc for international.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

118.7 is not that far from pointing to 119 - which is certainly possible in about 95%+ of CONUS where not blocked by terrain issues (trees, mountains, valleys, and tall buildings).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

scooper said:


> 118.7 is not that far from pointing to 119 - which is certainly possible in about 95%+ of CONUS where not blocked by terrain issues (trees, mountains, valleys, and tall buildings).


Agreed. 110/119 was the core for the entire country for a long time... before they started adding HD and internationals... so it seems like most people should be able to see 118.7 unless they have something like a tree or a building right in the line of sight.


----------



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

Just spoke with Dishnetwork. They are coming tomorrow at my place to see if single dish they can point to international channels and national channels. If they dont then I will keep international and go and sign up for Comcast or something. I cant and dont want to keep 2 Dish in my balcony.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dilchahtahai said:


> Just spoke with Dishnetwork. They are coming tomorrow at my place to see if single dish they can point to international channels and national channels. If they dont then I will keep international and go and sign up for Comcast or something. I cant and dont want to keep 2 Dish in my balcony.


IF your locals are on the western arc... then there is a single dish solution that can work for you... it will get 110/119/118.7/129 all on one dish. IF you need eastern arc, then there is no way to get a single-dish solution that includes internationals.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

If he is truly in a Central NJ location such as Edison, then he is in the NYC DMA Eastern Arc, The other DMA option for south Jersey as I understand it is Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF your locals are on the western arc... then there is a single dish solution that can work for you... it will get 110/119/118.7/129 all on one dish. IF you need eastern arc, then there is no way to get a single-dish solution that includes internationals.


I am wondering when will switch happen. It has to be soon I guess. Dish says Jul to Nov 2011. I can see that hindi channels are being renumbered which is a sign of move most probably. Also what kind of dish will work if I just need 118.7. Will WA dish work or Dish 500+ ? Also can we move to a WA dish which has all 4 slots ?


----------



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF your locals are on the western arc... then there is a single dish solution that can work for you... it will get 110/119/118.7/129 all on one dish. IF you need eastern arc, then there is no way to get a single-dish solution that includes internationals.


What is western arc and eastern arc? I am located in Central Jersey. My dish is pointing towards South East direction.

If I am not getting everything in one dish, then I am going to cancel american package from Dish Network and sign up with Comcast. I pay 50$ for American Channels with Dish Network and pay 60$ for Comcast Internet alone. Comcast were offering me 65$ package of TV/Internet, so I can save close to 45$.

I dont mind keeping Dish Network, but why should I (or any customer) go through the pain of keeping 2 separate dish and pay extra money? Dish people should have thought better before moving their channels to different satellite.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ateet said:


> I am wondering when will switch happen. It has to be soon I guess. Dish says Jul to Nov 2011. I can see that hindi channels are being renumbered which is a sign of move most probably. Also what kind of dish will work if I just need 118.7. Will WA dish work or Dish 500+ ? Also can we move to a WA dish which has all 4 slots ?


I honestly can't speak to where all the local channels are located... so I can't say which satellite you need for those... but you can check a site by one of our moderators here (*http://uplink.jameslong.name/locallist.html*) to find what satellite you need for sure.

A Dish 500+ is what I have actually... and basically it is the same as a 1000+ dish without the extra arm attached for 129. So a Dish 500+ will get you 110/119 and 118.7... I have a wing dish for 129 because I already had a 2 dish config from way back so I just had them re-point it to 129 rather than take it down.



dilchahtahai said:


> What is western arc and eastern arc?


Western arc consists of 110/119/129 satellites
Eastern arc consists of 61.5/72.7/77 satellites

The main difference is that all eastern arc channels (even the SD ones) are in MPEG4... so you need all ViP receivers to sign up for eastern arc.

Also, some locals are on both arcs... while other locals are only on east or west... which is why it matters for some customers.

For me, my LiLs are actually on both arcs so I have a choice... which is why I'm still on western arc even though IF I got a new install today they would probably set me up on the eastern arc.



dilchahtahai said:


> If I am not getting everything in one dish, then I am going to cancel american package from Dish Network and sign up with Comcast.
> 
> ...
> 
> I dont mind keeping Dish Network, but why should I (or any customer) go through the pain of keeping 2 separate dish and pay extra money? Dish people should have thought better before moving their channels to different satellite.


Why is it a "pain" to have a 2nd dish?

The reason why Dish is doing this... is because they do not have balanced bandwidth capability on the eastern and western arcs right now... which sometimes prevents them from adding new channels because they can't add them to both arcs for their customers.

A few years ago the internationals were split anyway... some on 61.5 and for west coast customers were on 148 I believe... so that meant customers on the west coast had to have a 2nd dish to get internationals... and until eastern arc, you had to have a 2nd dish to get internationals on the east coast too!

So... unless you are a fairly recent Dish customer... you didn't used to have a single-dish solution that included internationals... you used to either have 110/119 and 148 or 110/119 and 61.5...

So... in a way... they are making progress of a sort to get all the internationals on 118.7... so that most Dish customers will be able to have a single dish, and only some (eastern arc) international customers will require a 2nd dish.

It's not perfect... but it isn't likely to be perfect with the quantity of channels now... Also, my gut (no insider info here) tells me this move will also permit bandwidth for some HD international channels on 118.7 once they are all consolidated... whereas right now they couldn't duplicate HD international channels on west/east arcs.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Press MENU-6-1-3 on your remota and it will tell you which sats you use.

61.5/72.7/77 are Eastern Arc.
110/119/129 are Western Arc.

If you have 110/119/61.5 you are mixed arc and ARE missing some channels - CALL DISH.


----------



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanx a lot Stewart for explanation. I have Dish since last 10 years, but mainly for International Channels. I used to have Comcast for American channels and then DirectTV for American channels. Later on since last 8 month or so, I switched to Dish Completely since most channels (international) were available on 61.5 and american channels as well. So I cancelled DirectTV and kept only Dish Network. I am trying to use my balcony for some other purpose and it would help me a lot to just keep one dish. 

Dish Installation guy was also very helpful and he explained me the situation. He switched my location to western arc and now, I get all International channels and most american channels, but I do not get LOCAL CHANNELS IN HD. I was pretty much unhappy with it (specially alabama vs florida game tonight). Well, I have Comcast guy coming over on tuesday and I am not liking the fact that 4 Local Channels that I watch almost everyday, are not available in HD. I dont understand the complexity but those 4 channels (CBS, FOX, NBC and ABC) are mostly viewed by all people, Would it be so difficult for Dish folks to keep those 4 channels in HD in both arc? I would just switch to Comcast for that reason and Dish might loose out 500$ a year from customers like me.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

dilchahtahai said:


> Thanx a lot Stewart for explanation. I have Dish since last 10 years, but mainly for International Channels. I used to have Comcast for American channels and then DirectTV for American channels. Later on since last 8 month or so, I switched to Dish Completely since most channels (international) were available on 61.5 and american channels as well. So I cancelled DirectTV and kept only Dish Network. I am trying to use my balcony for some other purpose and it would help me a lot to just keep one dish.
> 
> Dish Installation guy was also very helpful and he explained me the situation. He switched my location to western arc and now, I get all International channels and most american channels, but I do not get LOCAL CHANNELS IN HD. I was pretty much unhappy with it (specially alabama vs florida game tonight). Well, I have Comcast guy coming over on tuesday and I am not liking the fact that 4 Local Channels that I watch almost everyday, are not available in HD. I dont understand the complexity but those 4 channels (CBS, FOX, NBC and ABC) are mostly viewed by all people, Would it be so difficult for Dish folks to keep those 4 channels in HD in both arc? I would just switch to Comcast for that reason and Dish might loose out 500$ a year from customers like me.


You would be defeating the whole purpose for having 2 arcs in the first place, if every local was available on both arcs. If you made the choice to use Western Arc even though you do not have locals in HD there - then that is what you're going to have to live with. The alternative is to have the Eastern Arc, with the wing dish for your internationals on 118.7 .

The other option you have is to put up an OTA antenna for those HD locals (and more, that Dish doesn't even carry).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dilchahtahai said:


> Dish Installation guy was also very helpful and he explained me the situation. He switched my location to western arc and now, I get all International channels and most american channels, but I do not get LOCAL CHANNELS IN HD. I was pretty much unhappy with it (specially alabama vs florida game tonight). Well, I have Comcast guy coming over on tuesday and I am not liking the fact that 4 Local Channels that I watch almost everyday, are not available in HD. I dont understand the complexity but those 4 channels (CBS, FOX, NBC and ABC) are mostly viewed by all people, Would it be so difficult for Dish folks to keep those 4 channels in HD in both arc? I would just switch to Comcast for that reason and Dish might loose out 500$ a year from customers like me.


They're available in HD, you just chose to not receive them; you put the artificial limit on your installation that you only want one dish.

What you don't seem to realize is that Dish doesn't deliver only one set of networks to all, they deliver 210 sets of them, one for each DMA. They cannot provide 210 copies of each DMA in HD on both sets of satellites. You chose the non-HD installation.


----------



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, Alternative is, Comcast is coming on Tuesday, I will sign up American Channels with Comcast so I do not have to worry about keeping second Dish in my balcony and receive almost same channels with less money. I feel sad for Dish Network to loose money out of me, because they are nice, its just some idiot who decided to keep only one set of HD channel in EASTERN ARC and not in WESTERN ARC needs to be blamed. I dont care about any technical limitation, because I am not technical, I am a customer and he wanted 4 channels in HD that Dish cant provide without extra Dish, Its as simple as that. Why should I as Customer need to baby seat second dish, which can change its direction in high wind, get some extra heavy stuff from home depot to make sure it doesnt change its direction in heavy wind etc. 2 DISH is not a good solution by any means.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you use Dish 500 left most LNB to receive 118.7 ? It seems I cannot get to 129 in my balcony and 110 is within a good reach. So it's pointless trying to get 129 on right most LNB.

Can azimuth be tweaked little bit with difficult LOS to achieve satellite on different LNB ? With 1000.4 when I was fine tuning, I was able to get 61.5 on middle LNB.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dilchahtahai said:


> Well, Alternative is, Comcast is coming on Tuesday, I will sign up American Channels with Comcast so I do not have to worry about keeping second Dish in my balcony and receive almost same channels with less money. I feel sad for Dish Network to loose money out of me, because they are nice, its just some idiot who decided to keep only one set of HD channel in EASTERN ARC and not in WESTERN ARC needs to be blamed. I dont care about any technical limitation, because I am not technical, I am a customer and he wanted 4 channels in HD that Dish cant provide without extra Dish, Its as simple as that. Why should I as Customer need to baby seat second dish, which can change its direction in high wind, get some extra heavy stuff from home depot to make sure it doesnt change its direction in heavy wind etc. 2 DISH is not a good solution by any means.


Eastern Arc. New Jersey. Eastern state. Eastern. Eastern, Eastern.

Never mind. Bye. Enjoy Comcast and their hefty macroblocking.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ateet said:


> Can you use Dish 500 left most LNB to receive 118.7 ? It seems I cannot get to 129 in my balcony and 110 is within a good reach. So it's pointless trying to get 129 on right most LNB.
> 
> Can azimuth be tweaked little bit with difficult LOS to achieve satellite on different LNB ? With 1000.4 when I was fine tuning, I was able to get 61.5 on middle LNB.


There is only one supported LNB that gets 118.7, and also you need a different kind of dish than the normal dish 500 dish to focus properly.

The LNB is actually a dual-purpose LNB that receives both 119 and 118.7... The 118.7 is a different type of signal, there are lots of threads on here that discuss the technical aspects if you want to know more... but the easy answer is that you can't use just any LNB and dish to get it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ateet said:


> Can you use Dish 500 left most LNB to receive 118.7?


You have to have the Dish 500+/1000+.


----------

